# Straight Women Have Less Orgasms



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

You have to wonder, with all the talk about men wanting non - promiscuous girlfriends and wives, why women would even want to save themselves for any man. It's not surprising that female bisexuality is on the rise. 


Straight women have fewest orgasms


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Probably because women are more likely to orgasm through clitoral stimulation and not penetration alone, which is far more common in same-sex relationships.

I can definitely see why this is true.


----------



## Allonsy (Mar 30, 2017)

It's because they don't have sex with me.


----------



## Hispar2 (Mar 10, 2017)

On the inside I'm having a little hissy fit. But, hey, I'm not surprised in any way. Sigh...
Whatever, at least this isn't a rule and there are ways to soften the issue.


----------



## Sultanim (Feb 4, 2014)

Kyn said:


> You have to wonder, with all the talk about men wanting non - promiscuous girlfriends and wives, why women would even want to save themselves for any man. It's not surprising that female bisexuality is on the rise.
> 
> 
> Straight women have fewest orgasms


Two things:

1) "Bisexuality is on the rise" is bisexuality a reaction/symptom? If so, then it is not a birth thing right...

2) I really don't know what to say about "heterosexual women have less orgasm than lesbian/bisexual/men/EVERYONE ELSE" though.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Sultanim said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1) "Bisexuality is on the rise" is bisexuality a reaction/symptom? If so, then it is not a birth thing right...
> 
> ...


Sorry, I should have said women claiming to be bisexual is on the rise. I can't say if they all actually are or not. They could be thinking about men the whole time, while they're getting off for a change, idk.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

*Fewer* orgasms.

And that's an incredibly blanketed statement. If you wanted definate proof you'd have to canvas every women ( straight or otherwise) ask them exactly how many irgasms they've had and, privided they can even give you a number ( doubtful). Then you would have to seperate them into groups based on variables; age, health, frequency, sensitivity, then do the same with their partners because their partners matter too, and, after accounting for the huge margin of error " How do you know it's lesser or fewer with one gender v the other the other if you've only been with one?" and THEN do the math to find the mean. Nope.

It sounds like an argument made for pro-homosexual relationships. You know, like people who gluten free " I've been gluten free for about a day now and I feel SO fucking amazing! I'll never go back to gluten again!" Sort of thing.

...and I don't believe the female orgasm has no purpose. It's muscle spasm, it makes things....tighter, which ( as far as I know) is a pretty big encouragement for men. It also pulls things in. 

" Coming at the same time." Is supposedly an amazing and idealized event. If a man and woman have an orgasm at the same time -a man spills semen while the woman's muscles are contracting and pulling inward, then I think the perpuse of botch orgasms is pretty clear.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

I doubt it is sexuality; rather, much keen focus on _aesthetics_ [being cute]; less on pleasure [letting loose]. 

As you can see, the female-humanoid in that photo is wearing _heavy make-up _during coitus on _white pillow-cases_; unless she is wearing $1,000 worth of fix it; or water/smudge proof cosmetic(s); the whole ordeal look(s) faux / poseur. Sleeping, coitus, white sheets with a birthday-cake for a face? Highly inefficient. They seem have gotten better with the pornstar(s); although I reckon a _runny-cosmetic_ face during coitus is repulsive in the opposition.

No repetitive (wild/crazy) "orgasms" occurring on that ship.

(A) - Eyebrows drawn / contoured. 

(B) - False / glued temporal eyelashes + mascara.

(C) - Blush + (3) shades of concealer / primer + foundation.

(D) (3) differential blended eyeshadows. 

(E) - Eyeliner.

(F) - Lipstick to boot. 


Too keen aesthetic(s) + focusing on differential things consume the psychological encouragement. On other regards, less orgasms are likely _required_ via straight-coitus (e.g., penetrative orgasm(s) are stronger); imo. The male also goes limp (&) lazy after a bust. During clitorial-stimulus, I am relatively unsatisfied (&) require about 6 more orgasms if not more; not the case for vaginal, which _wears me down_ sufficiently.


----------



## Sultanim (Feb 4, 2014)

Fumetsu said:


> *It sounds like an argument made for pro-homosexual relationships.* You know, like people who gluten free " I've been gluten free for about a day now and I feel SO fucking amazing! I'll never go back to gluten again!" Sort of thing.


Completely agree with this statement. And I completely disagree with the intention behind that "investigation" as well.. Please, sex is not THAT important!


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Fumetsu said:


> *Fewer* orgasms.
> 
> And that's an incredibly blanketed statement. If you wanted definate proof you'd have to canvas every women ( straight or otherwise) ask them exactly how many irgasms they've had and, privided they can even give you a number ( doubtful). Then you would have to seperate them into groups based on variables; age, health, frequency, sensitivity, then do the same with their partners because their partners matter too, and, after accounting for the huge margin of error " How do you know it's lesser or fewer with one gender v the other the other if you've only been with one?" and THEN do the math to find the mean. Nope.
> 
> ...


It's claiming that heterosexual men have the most.


----------



## Kaisikudo (Mar 26, 2011)

Allonsy said:


> It's because they don't have sex with me.


Dude, I had exactly the same first thought, haha. Must be a male-NF superpower. My last casual hookup asked me flat out: _"Why aren't you a pornstar?"
_
Real talk though, most male porn actors make me cringe with their technique. They're all push, no pleasure. All rush, with no rhythm.


----------



## Allonsy (Mar 30, 2017)

Kaisikudo said:


> Dude, I had exactly the same first thought, haha. Must be a male-NF superpower. My last casual hookup asked me flat out: _"Why aren't you a pornstar?"
> _
> Real talk though, most male porn actors make me cringe with their technique. They're all push, no pleasure. All rush, with no rhythm.


i was just joking tho i never had sex


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Straight guys, I feel bad for you if your lady either hasn't had an orgasm or isn't on the edge *before* you have intercourse. You're really missing out. You can get it to the point where a look, or an otherwise innocent gesture, can get her revved up! Exploring is fun. Foreplay is fun. She should see sex everytime she sees your fingers. She should feel sex everytime you kiss her. :wink:

Straight ladies, I feel bad for you if you've been led to believe you can't have fun and enjoy sex, because society or whatever has convinced you that if you did, you'd be seen as easy or loose or whatever. (And I'm not talking about sleeping around with random people or whatever, I mean just in terms of being intimate with your partner.) Because I know it can mess with your head-space, so even right in the middle of the good stuff, sometimes you fight off the pleasure instead of embracing it.

You should definitely work on being more comfortable in your own bedroom. It'll be amazing when you get there, guy or gal.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah, it's bullshit to imply that bisexuality is somehow a choice. More people are out as such because the social climate is more favorable than ever, but bisexual women still get pegged as attention-seeking straight girls, and these sorts of views don't help any.

Of course men reach orgasm more easily, and there's a biological reason for this. On top of that, heterosexual roles are pretty rigid (the only "legitimate" form of sex seems to be penis in vagina, with the man taking the lead). The solution wouldn't be "turning bi", but changing how things are done in the bedroom for straight men and women.

Serious question: are orgasms alone an indicator of sexual satisfaction?


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Kyn said:


> It's claiming that heterosexual men have the most.


Yeah, probably/


----------



## Dante Scioli (Sep 3, 2012)

Do promiscuous people have more orgasms?

Are straight women less promiscuous?

don't be mad i'm just asking questions geez


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Dante Scioli said:


> Do promiscuous people have more orgasms?
> 
> Are straight women less promiscuous?
> 
> don't be mad i'm just asking questions geez


I'm not sure why promiscuity is relevant to the topic. I expect there's promiscuous individuals and non promiscuous individuals of every sexual orientation.


----------



## Jamaia (Dec 17, 2014)

Is there a difference between:

Straight women have fewest orgasms

vs

Straight women have *the* fewest orgasms?


----------



## Jamaia (Dec 17, 2014)

The only thing I'm surprised from the article:

88% of bisexual men
89% of gay men
95% of heterosexual men

Whaaat? Gay and bisexual men less orgasms, why?


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Aeon said:


> Is there a difference between:
> 
> Straight women have fewest orgasms
> 
> ...


Not in my world. 



Aeon said:


> The only thing I'm surprised from the article:
> 
> 88% of bisexual men
> 89% of gay men
> ...


I have no idea. Maybe women are the least selfish in bed


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Yes, the bisexuals. They are maniacs. Taking showers with other people.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

because men don't have clits or vaginas and don't know how to work them. there is no argument.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Kyn said:


> You have to wonder, with all the talk about men wanting non - promiscuous girlfriends and wives, why women would even want to save themselves for any man. It's not surprising that female bisexuality is on the rise.


This war or sexes is so ridiculous. People nowadays act as if they were on the verge of break-up like a friggin old couple before they even mate. Is it because their parents only showed them conflictual relationships so they transferred their grudges to their kids? Is it because new technologies expanded the sexual competition? All blaming the other sex for everything and then crying in their beds cause they're alone... What a CIRCUS.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Yes, the bisexuals. They are maniacs. Taking showers with other people.


They've evolved to be tall and thin, to fit groups into shower cubicles


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Red Mange said:


> because men don't have clits or vaginas and don't know how to work them. there is no argument.


We should draw them diagrams. Oh wait. ..


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

IDontThinkSo said:


> This war or sexes is so ridiculous. People nowadays act as if they were on the verge of break-up like a friggin old couple before they even mate. Is it because their parents only showed them conflictual relationships so they transferred their grudges to their kids? Is it because new technologies expanded the sexual competition? All blaming the other sex for everything and then crying in their beds cause they're alone... What a CIRCUS.


When they cry in their beds alone, are they spread out like starfish?


----------



## Dante Scioli (Sep 3, 2012)

Kyn said:


> I'm not sure why promiscuity is relevant to the topic. I expect there's promiscuous individuals and non promiscuous individuals of every sexual orientation.


Uh, think about it?

If promiscuous people have more orgasms, and if straight women are less promiscuous, then it would explain why straight women have less orgasms. Derp.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

There are actually more promiscuous straight women than promiscuous lesbians out there, for several reasons:
1. There are more straight women than lesbians in the world. Matter of statistics.
2. The vast majority of female-on-female casual encounters are not done by actual lesbians. They're done by curious straight women "experimenting" or by bi women. Yet they still orgasm less.
3. Lesbians only look more promiscuous because they have a more varied definition of sex. If a lesbian has oral sex with 50 women, she'll say she slept with 50 people. Yet a straight woman who goes down on 50 men might not count that as her actual number. 

According to the article, whether oral sex was included or not (as well as varied sexual practices in general) had to do with straight women orgasming more. Makes a lot of sense...oral sex is the "main act" for lesbians, and if It's the act that causes more orgasms, then lesbians will orgasm more. Some straight men don't give oral at all, except as "foreplay" (and by foreplay, I mean the act before penetration. They rarely do it as a stand alone act, even though women give men oral all the time as a single encounter). Either way, It's sad.


----------



## master of time and space (Feb 16, 2017)

Red Mange said:


> because men don't have clits or vaginas and don't know how to work them. there is no argument.


are you insinuating that our females are incapable of speech. 

The same could be said of the many women who think that by mimicking an octopus is the best way to masturbate a cock.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Dante Scioli said:


> Uh, think about it?
> 
> If promiscuous people have more orgasms, and if straight women are less promiscuous, then it would explain why straight women have less orgasms. Derp.


Why would promiscuous women have more orgasms?


----------



## Dante Scioli (Sep 3, 2012)

Kyn said:


> Why would promiscuous women have more orgasms?


...Presumably because they have more sex?


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

master of time and space said:


> are you insinuating that our females are incapable of speech.
> 
> The same could be said of the many women who think that by mimicking an octopus is the best way to masturbate a cock.


Is it one half incapable of speech or is it the other incapable of listening? 

Octopus?


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Dante Scioli said:


> ...Presumably because they have more sex?


I would expect people in steady relationships to have more sex actually. Anyhoo, it's not relevant since I expect the researchers aren't counting the occasions when people aren't having sex. Like do they orgasm every time they have sex or half of the times they have sex? 1/3? 2/5? 1/10?


----------



## Dante Scioli (Sep 3, 2012)

Kyn said:


> I would expect people in steady relationships to have more sex actually. Anyhoo, it's not relevant since I expect the researchers aren't counting the occasions when people aren't having sex. Like do they orgasm every time they have sex or half of the times they have sex? 1/3? 2/5? 1/10?


That would be a better methodology. Still, it's interesting to try to sniff out confounding factors.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Kyn said:


> When they cry in their beds alone, are they spread out like starfish?


They could jump through a hoop of fire for all I care.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Dante Scioli said:


> ...Presumably because they have more sex?


Or because they are hornier.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Dante Scioli said:


> That would be a better methodology. Still, it's interesting to try to sniff out confounding factors.


If the researchers didn't take the frequency of sex into account then it would be a pointless study.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

IDontThinkSo said:


> They could jump through a hoop of fire for all I care.


That's mean.


----------



## Jamaia (Dec 17, 2014)

Kyn said:


> If the researchers didn't take the frequency of sex into account then it would be a pointless study.


It could be that people who are in a relationship with a man are more likely to have a partner with higher libido than themselves and end up having sex more often at times when they don't really feel like it.

***

Or... err... Let me try again, one person in a relationship will have lower libido and one will have higher. The surveyd people In lesbian and gay relationships belong to both groups, so they have similar, average %, the men in hetero relationships are more likely to be the one who wants sex more so they have highest % (more of them are likely to orgasm every time sex is had in the relationship), and the women in hetero relationships are more likely to be the one with lower drive so they have the lowest %.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

IDontThinkSo said:


> Or because they are hornier.


Apparently, bisexual women have a higher sex drive than both straight women and lesbians


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Dante Scioli said:


> ...Presumably because they have more sex?


They're also more likely to have bad sex. A lot of one night stands are not good for women.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

Kyn said:


> If the researchers didn't take the frequency of sex into account then it would be a pointless study.


Most studies aren't studies, they are conclusions looking for supporting facts.

for some it's the journey, and an orgasam is delightful benifit. For others it's the destination (orgasam) and if the journey is good, all the better.

I would speculate the journey is less important if the relationship is casual, or if there is not a deep connection. I've forgone orgasm for the benefit of my wife and felt contentment afterward, but I can't imagine doing that on a one night stand. Expectations are different for various sexual encounters.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Aeon said:


> It could be that people who are in a relationship with a man are more likely to have a partner with higher libido than themselves and end up having sex more often at times when they don't really feel like it.
> 
> ***
> 
> Or... err... Let me try again, one person in a relationship will have lower libido and one will have higher. The surveyd people In lesbian and gay relationships belong to both groups, so they have similar, average %, the men in hetero relationships are more likely to be the one who wants sex more so they have highest % (more of them are likely to orgasm every time sex is had in the relationship), and the women in hetero relationships are more likely to be the one with lower drive so they have the lowest %.


Although, most women experience responsive sexual arousal. They want sex when they start having it. Not wanting it initially doesn't necessarily mean they don't orgasm after they've got started.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Red Mange said:


> because men don't have clits or vaginas and don't know how to work them. there is no argument.


Where is the clitoris?


----------



## marybluesky (Apr 23, 2012)

Kyn said:


> why women would even want to save themselves for any man.


It is what I ask myself all the time.


----------



## Jamaia (Dec 17, 2014)

Kyn said:


> Although, most women experience responsive sexual arousal. They want sex when they start having it. Not wanting it initially doesn't necessarily mean they don't orgasm after they've got started.


Most?


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Aeon said:


> Most?


80-90 percent of women are primarily responsive sexual desire types. This doesn't include new relationships, when more women experience spontaneous sexual desire.


----------



## MolaMola (Jul 28, 2012)

Lol, I am surprised this is news.


----------



## MolaMola (Jul 28, 2012)

I am very careful about allowing myself to deeply orgasm with partners, because I become much more attached due to the hormonal burst after the fact. Wondering if anyone else does the same.


----------



## Dante Scioli (Sep 3, 2012)

Kyn said:


> If the researchers didn't take the frequency of sex into account then it would be a pointless study.


Indeed, but a lot of pointless studies get published and make headlines.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

This is incorrect.

Straight woman have _fewer _​orgasms.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

master of time and space said:


> are you insinuating that our females are incapable of speech.
> 
> The same could be said of the many women who think that by mimicking an octopus is the best way to masturbate a cock.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Flaming Bassoon said:


> This is incorrect.
> 
> Straight woman have _fewer _​orgasms.


I don't know nothing about grammar. 

Nobody cares. :tongue:


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Dante Scioli said:


> Indeed, but a lot of pointless studies get published and make headlines.


Would it have been less pointless if it had been more favourable?


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

almost all research and subsequent studies are profit/income driven. Even at non-profits this is true, they don't profit but still need research $$.

Mark Twain popularized the old saying:
"there are 3 kinds of lies: Lies, Damn Lies, and Statistics."

These days I'd add a 4th : Research Studies.

There are many that are absolutely true to the process, accurate, scientific, unbiased, etc. I think those are now very rare now though, so I rarely trust them without sufficient peer review and a clear basis for their analysis process explained.

Then on top of that, there can also be true research that leads to a true outcome that totally misleads. Example; 20 years ago a study proved that just regular sugar caused cancer in lab rats. all true. What they failed to reveal was the dosage, about a tablespoon per rat, per day. It was absolutely true to the process, accurate, scientific, unbiased, etc. It also mislead.


----------



## Dante Scioli (Sep 3, 2012)

Kyn said:


> Would it have been less pointless if it had been more favourable?


No, what a ridiculous question.


----------



## master of time and space (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

Kyn said:


> Although, most women experience responsive sexual arousal. They want sex when they start having it. Not wanting it initially doesn't necessarily mean they don't orgasm after they've got started.


So in other words, folks, no means yes and women will enjoy being raped.

I think a new record has just been set for hypocrisy. You have no right to criticise any men on this forum.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Rock Of Ages said:


> So in other words, folks, no means yes and women will enjoy being raped.


Only if you're thick as pig shit. 
There's a difference between not wanting sex and not consenting to sex.


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

Kyn said:


> Only if you're thick as pig shit.
> There's a difference between not wanting sex and not consenting to sex.


You just don't appreciate how brazenly inconsistent that comment is with the many statements you have made to me and other people on PerC, condemning in no uncertain terms far less serious things than the behaviour you just advocated. It is your hypocrisy that I object to.

This seems to be a consistent problem. I am tired of seeing people like you smugly preach all over the forum, even though you have a somewhat questionable private life by your own admission. Bringing down others is not going to make you a better person. 

-----

I am sick of the pussy-footed men who won't call shit like this from women out, as well. Grow some balls and stop white knighting.


----------



## Dante Scioli (Sep 3, 2012)

Kyn said:


> I didn't _want_ it to be related to heterosexuality, the study implied it is related to heterosexuality. I don't think his potential assumptions about you are the reason he interpreted your post that way. I thought the same thing but asked for some clarification instead, just in case I was missing something.


I said "causally." That was the operative word in that sentence. The study suggested correlation, not causation, as studies tend to do.


----------



## Dante Scioli (Sep 3, 2012)

Another possible confounding factor is age.

People over a certain age tend to have fewer orgasms. People of these older generations are also less likely to identify as lesbian or bisexual.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Sensational said:


> Bisexual but not sure I agree with the logic behind this.
> 
> When the sex is good I prefer penetration over clitoral orgasm.


I prefer penetration too, but if most prefer clitoral and heterosexual men aren't doing it enough, that would explain the results of the study quite well.


----------



## ColorfulButterfly (Oct 7, 2016)

I don't have issues with having an orgasim and I am straight and 37.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Dante Scioli said:


> Another possible confounding factor is age.
> 
> People over a certain age tend to have fewer orgasms. People of these older generations are also less likely to identify as lesbian or bisexual.


I believe men over a certain age can have less orgasms. I've never heard of age affecting women in the same way.


----------



## Dante Scioli (Sep 3, 2012)

Kyn said:


> I believe men over a certain age can have less orgasms. I've never heard of age affecting women in the same way.


Post-menopausal loss of libido... osteoporosis... and it's not even necessary that the reason be medical. People settle down and often just don't have as much sex in the back half of their lives.


----------



## Jamaia (Dec 17, 2014)

Kyn said:


> Although, most women experience responsive sexual arousal. They want sex when they start having it. Not wanting it initially doesn't necessarily mean they don't orgasm after they've got started.





Kyn said:


> 80-90 percent of women are primarily responsive sexual desire types. This doesn't include new relationships, when more women experience spontaneous sexual desire.


I hadn't ever heard there was a term for this even though I knew the phenomenon, this is interesting and an important distinction I think. More people should know about this. 

I'd think someone who is "primarily responsive" isn't going to be responsive all the time. Like it's not that responsive sexual desire is ON and just waiting for someone to initiate sex every time spontaneous sexual desire is OFF, instead they can both be more or less OFF. 

So, how will the couple know when she will be responsive or not to sex on a day when she's not feeling spontaneously aroused, unless they start having sex when he feels like it, and some times she'll be responsive and other times not. If she is not responsive she'll say after a while that she's not feeling it, and then he who was already feeling spontaneous desire will cum and she won't. 

...and it would be different for lesbians because... Well I do imagine lesbians just being technically more skilled at having sex with a woman has to be a major factor. The responsive/spontaneous thing could be a factor if lesbians have sex less frequently than straight couples, which I'm not sure they do. Why would they have sex as frequently though, if they are both equally unlikely to be spontaneously sexually aroused? 

Or maybe there's a difference in how sex is approached, I think there still is a double-standardy heteroculture saying that well first of all you should always be spontaneously sexually desirous to have sex, so if you the woman are not but he your partner is, then you're doing him a favor by having sex anyway and (the double standard) you are fine to be annoyed and turn him down more often than not if you're not feeling like having sex when he approaches you.



Red Mange said:


> you're such a stupid piece of shit. i hope you fucking die soon, legitimately.


Whoa, no warning or infraction for this comment even though there's been a mod in the thread? @snowbell


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Aeon said:


> Whoa, no warning or infraction for this comment even though there's been a mod in the thread? @*snowbell*


So we're all agreed, this is @snowbell 's fault.

Snowbell, you need to need increase the orgasm ratio of 21% of the world's hetrosexual women population. I suggest you start plowing.


----------



## Jamaia (Dec 17, 2014)

Tropes said:


> So we're all agreed, this is @snowbell 's fault.
> 
> Snowbell, you need to need increase the orgasm ratio of 21% of the world's hetrosexual women population. I suggest you start plowing.


No comment on the bi male ratio (88%)? Why is it the lowest of men?


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Aeon said:


> I hadn't ever heard there was a term for this even though I knew the phenomenon, this is interesting and an important distinction I think. More people should know about this.
> 
> I'd think someone who is "primarily responsive" isn't going to be responsive all the time. Like it's not that responsive sexual desire is ON and just waiting for someone to initiate sex every time spontaneous sexual desire is OFF, instead they can both be more or less OFF.
> 
> ...


Personally, I find responsive desire kicks in more often than not. Although, I've learned how to encourage it and hold it too, so that might not apply to everyone. Otoh, I think I've had issues which might have made it more difficult for me sexually, so I'm really not sure how other people experience responsive desire in comparison. Before I was aware of the term for it, I thought of it as different 'levels of horny'. I know how enjoyable sex is when I get to a certain point, so I make an effort mentally, to get myself there. It's always in response to someone else's attention towards me though. I can't get myself into that state of mind without them showing or expressing sexual interest. I experience spontaneous desire very rarely, even with a new partner. Usually I desire intimacy initially, if anything. I think I can tell how receptive I'm going to be by how much I'm enjoying the attention beforehand. 

There's possibly a (disputed) phenomenon referred to as 'lesbian bed death' which is theoretically the result of two primary responsive types in a relationship together.




> Whoa, no warning or infraction for this comment even though there's been a mod in the thread? @snowbell


There's been a few mods in the thread. As I understand it, they tend to discuss the entire situation with each other, before making decisions about infractions.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Aeon said:


> No comment on the bi male ratio (88%)? Why is it the lowest of men?


I have my own theories, but it doesn't look like much research has been done on that... Not surprising when you consider male bisexuality has been erased for decades, and even now, most believe it's code for "closeted gay man".


----------



## snowbell (Apr 2, 2012)

Aeon said:


> Whoa, no warning or infraction for this comment even though there's been a mod in the [email protected]*snowbell*


It typically takes a bit for infractions etc to occur, so a general rule of thumb is if, after a report you've waited 48 hours and nothing's happened then send a PM and check back with someone on staff. 



Tropes said:


> So we're all agreed, this is @*snowbell* 's fault.
> 
> Snowbell, you need to need increase the orgasm ratio of 21% of the world's hetrosexual women population. I suggest you start plowing.


:laughing:! Thanks for the laugh hahaha. I'd suggest you pin your hopes on someone else ROFL


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Aeon said:


> No comment on the bi male ratio (88%)? Why is it the lowest of men?


I chalk that up to newbies expecting anal penetration to do all the work and not giving a helping hand during or a helping mouth before/after. Prostate orgasms are a lot more likely if the person is already very aroused and hard when you start, and the need for foreplay might not be as common knowledge as it is with women.

It's also possible that bisexual people in general are more likely to experimental, which has it's perks - discovering new things you like, but also its downsides - trial and error means a lifetime with lot of errors. And personally I think this - that bisexuals are more open and more likely to seek out experimentation - is generally true. At the risk of playing homage to the neocon phrasing of homosexuality being the act rather than the orientation and thus a "choice", we have more of a viable choice on it then homosexuals because they couldn't lead romantic lives at all, we still could, just like today I might not follow up on an interest because they are married or they work under me or I don't think they'd like me back or any number of reasons, in medieval times I wouldn't be able to follow on the count of their gender, but I could still have a fully functioning love life. Bisexuals could have lived full lives even in the darkest most sexually conservative times in history with all the worst of religious persecution, and even today can choose to never try, to never follow up on the desire for someone of their own gender and never leave the basic comfort zone of socially prescribed sexual trials of a normal adolescence. What differentiates someone who is just potentially bisexual in their orientation from someone who is actively bisexual in their romantic life and thus more likely to identify as such, is the willingness to break out of the comfort zone and explore relationships and sexual encounters with people that they aren't "supposed" to be attracted too (This also might answer a question previously posed by @Kyn - on why more people can identify as bisexuals now then in the past).


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

I blame men.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Tropes said:


> I chalk that up to newbies expecting anal penetration to do all the work and not giving a helping hand during or a helping mouth before/after. Prostate orgasms are a lot more likely if the person is already very aroused and hard when you start, and the need for foreplay might not be as common knowledge as it is with women.
> 
> It's also possible that bisexual people in general are more likely to experimental, which has it's perks - discovering new things you like, but also its downsides - trial and error means a lifetime with lot of errors. And personally I think this - that bisexuals are more open and more likely to seek out experimentation - is generally true. At the risk of playing homage to the neocon phrasing of homosexuality being the act rather than the orientation and thus a "choice", we have more of a viable choice on it then homosexuals because they couldn't lead romantic lives at all, we still could, just like today I might not follow up on an interest because they are married or they work under me or I don't think they'd like me back or any number of reasons, in medieval times I wouldn't be able to follow on the count of their gender, but I could still have a fully functioning love life. Bisexuals could have lived full lives even in the darkest most sexually conservative times in history with all the worst of religious persecution, and even today can choose to never try, to never follow up on the desire for someone of their own gender and never leave the basic comfort zone of socially prescribed sexual trials of a normal adolescence. What differentiates someone who is just potentially bisexual in their orientation from someone who is actively bisexual in their romantic life and thus more likely to identify as such, is the willingness to break out of the comfort zone and explore relationships and sexual encounters with people that they aren't "supposed" to be attracted too (This also might answer a question previously posed by @Kyn - on why more people can identify as bisexuals now then in the past).


I did wonder if it was because women have been getting increasing amounts of independence and freedom in general. It makes me wonder how many are bisexual but stay in the closet forever


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Shiver said:


> I blame men.


Well yeah. 

:laughing:


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Geez. I was actually surprised how majority of women failed to make an orgasm. I'm actually pretending to be a bisexual but im heterosexual. I'm not promiscuous either but I'm just very open minded.. And that open mindedness leads me to achieve and enjoy orgasm


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Time to turn lesbian


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Wellsy said:


> Time to turn lesbian


I've been trying, but men keep waving their willies at me. 
And women don't wave anything.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

...Necro revealing quotes I forgot to answer...



Kynx said:


> I did wonder if it was because women have been getting increasing amounts of independence and freedom in general. It makes me wonder how many are bisexual but stay in the closet forever


I think that sort of already happened in the 70s, when not needing a man to maintain a household was already pretty much established and the LGB movement first gained prominence, by the 90s this was socially acceptable.

If there was any increase in bisexual women numbers since then I would be suspicious that it's Jane case:


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Supercav said:


> …that's kinda how it works…


O rly? roud:


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Supercav said:


> You… completely… missed it. *sigh*


Lol no, I just wanted to say pussy is magical.


----------

